# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  آموزش های جامع یونیتی از صفر تا ... کاملا فارسی و روان

## AliyerEdon

به نام خداوند بخشنده و مهربان


خب این تمام آموزش هایی که ردیف کردمه
از سیر تا پیاز یونیتی رو میخوام پوشش بدم به صورت رایگان هزینش یه چند تا صلوات برای ظهور امامتونه انشاالله
خواستید مهمش کنید همه استفاده کنند



آموزش ها در حال آپ میباشند دوستان خوب
1.آموزش خود یونیتی برای تازه وارد ها از صفر تا متوسط
سه قسمت اول جدذاگونه اتپ شده بقیه به صورت یکجا از دست ندن اونهایی که تازه شروع کردن
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8197484600/1.zip.html
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8197492784/2.mp4.html
http://s3.picofile.com/file/8197491900/3.mp4.html
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8197562792/Debut.rar.html

2.آموزش اسکریپت نویسی از صفر با C#‎‎‎‎
خب این آموزش ها نیاز اره ت شما با سی شارپ آشنا باشید یعنی سینتکس(SYntax) خود #C
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8199941668/Scrip.zip.html

3.آموزش UI جدید یونیتی
تو این آموزش میتونید اپلیکیشن های موباید و یا منوها یحرفه ای برای بازیتون بسازید
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8199956726/UI.zip.html

4.آموزش فوتوشاپ برای بازی سازی از صفر
در این آموزش شما فوتوشاپ رو از صفر تا تکنیک های مورد نیاز برای استفاده در بازی یاد میگیرید
آشنایی با محیط-جدا کردن تکسچر ها یا کندن اونها و استفاده در جاهای دیگه-ساخت تکسچر های Transparent-ساخت محیط های برفی ...
http://s3.picofile.com/file/8199990200/P.zip.html

5.آموزش پکیج EasyRoad3D 6.5 V3
تو این آموزش ها شما کار با این پکیج رو تو Unity5 یا میگیرید شامل: ساخت  جاده-ساخت Side Obje ct-ساخت Dynamic Prefab یا همون تقاطع و ...
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8199903584/EA.zip.html

6.لایت مپ در یونیتی 5
شما در این آموزش نورپردازی یونیتی 5 رو رو به صورت لایت مپ آموزش خواهید دیدکه برای موبایل بسیار پرکاربرد و بینظیره:


7.آموزش فیزیک ماشین با Unity Car Pro 2.2
شما تو این آموزش فیزیک ماشین رو با پکیج شبیه ساز واقعی فیزیک یاد خواهید گرفت
http://s3.picofile.com/file/8193117242/Car0.wmv.html
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8193121984/car1.wmv.html
http://s3.picofile.com/file/8193113300/car2.wmv.html
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8193125234/car3.wmv.html
http://s3.picofile.com/file/8194581242/car4.wmv.html

8.آموزش ساخت زمین های واقعی از دنیا واقعی با WorldComposser
در این آموزش شما ساخت زمین دهای ضبط شده از دنیای واقعی رو یاد خواهسد گرفت
http://s4.picofile.com/file/81831652...ed_11.mp4.html
http://s4.picofile.com/file/81831677...ed_12.mp4.html

9.آموزش شهر سازی سریع حرفه ای و آسون با PixelActive CtyScape
َما آموزش میبینید که چحوی شهر هایی با کارایی مناسب و سریع در این نرمافزار قدرتمند بسازید
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81944706...led_1.avi.html
http://s3.picofile.com/file/81944847...led_2.avi.html
http://s3.picofile.com/file/81944862...led_3.avi.html
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81944869...led_4.avi.html
http://s3.picofile.com/file/81945782...led_5.avi.html
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81945791...led_6.avi.html

10.آموزش اخت صخره در 3dMAX
در این ؟آموزش یاد خواهید گرفت که چگونه در مکس و پلاگین مربوطه صخره بسازید و در یونیتی استفاده کنید
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8179373492/Desktop.zip.html
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81793759...part0.zip.html
http://s4.picofile.com/file/81793779...al_map.7z.html


11.آموزش ساخت سیستم و مراحل ادامه Play-Continu-Save
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81828130...led_5.wmv.html
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81828165...led_6.wmv.html
http://s4.picofile.com/file/81830622..._7_2_.wmv.html
http://s4.picofile.com/file/81830666..._8_2_.wmv.html
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81830781..._9_2_.wmv.html
آموزش ای زیر قراره ضبط بشه انشاالله


*آموزش سیستم انیمیشین یونیتی
*آموزش فیزیک آفرود
*آموزش هوش مصنوعی برای UnityCarPro2.2 و IRDS
*آموزش هوش مصنوعی با Smart Car AI و Realistic Car con...
*آموزش گکیج های زیر:
ساخت زمین های دوبعدی زیبا برای بازی های دوبعدی و ...Ferr2dTerrain
COntrolFreak برای پورت کنترل بازی به اندروید



جدید ترها تیر ماه:
آموزش انیمیشن با Animator و Mecanim
تو این آموزش کار کردن با سیستم مکانیم یونیتی رو یاد خواهید گرفت همچنین  ریگ کردن ساده شخصیت در مایا با پلاگین و همچنین انیمیشت کردن هرچیزی در  یونیتی با پنجره ی Animation خود یونیتی به صورت TimeLine
http://s6.picofile.com/file/82001708...matio.zip.html


جدید ها مرداد ماه
آموزش اسکریپت نویسی قسمت جدید
شما در این قسمت با مفهوم کدنویسی آشنا میشید که دیگه نیازی به سال پرسیدن  نیست به صورت خودکار اسکریپت نویسی رو یا خواهید گرفت انشالله
http://s3.picofile.com/file/82006377...p1123.zip.html



آموزش پارک ماشین
شما در این آموزش یاد خواهید گرفت که چگونه با پکیج Realistic Car Con  فیزیک ماشین مورد نظر خود را تنظیم کرده و بازی پار بسازید همراه سیستم  منوی انتخاب ماشین و مرحله و منوی اولیه ی بازی با تشخیص زمان پارک ماشین
http://s3.picofile.com/file/82006520...innnn.zip.html
http://s3.picofile.com/file/8201077434/Assets.zip.html

----------


## rak14967

دمت شما گرم.. امکان خروجی گرفتن برای اندروید هم تو برنامتون قرار بدید..

----------


## AliyerEdon

http://s3.picofile.com/file/82014528...d_sdk.zip.html
این  sdk کامل کانفیگ شده ی منه مسیرش رو بدید یونیتی و تمام  تنها نیاز به نصب jdk32 برای یونیتی32 , 64 باری یونیتی64   داره و تمام آموزشش رو هم آپ  میکنم   قابلیت خروجی برای اندروید    2.3-4-5.....

----------


## AliyerEdon

به نام خداوند بخشنده و مهربان





آموزش های کوتاه و کاربردی


آموزش تنظیم کردن اندروید  خروجی گرفتن با یونیتی  دادن مسیر  sdk و تنظیمات مربوط به خروجی   اندروید
http://s6.picofile.com/file/82029227...ifest.mp4.html


آموزش  تنظیم  کردن  مانیفست برای دادن دسترسی به  قابلیت های   اندروید
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81976967...est_1.xml.html


اینم خود Sdk کانفیگ شده کافیه  فقط jdk32-64 رو برای یونیتی  32-64  نصب  کنید و مسیر این پوشه رو به یونیتی   بدید  بدون هیچ ایرادی  خروجی    بگیرید
http://s3.picofile.com/file/82014528...d_sdk.zip.html


آموزش  کار با   پلیر میپر  PlayMaker
بدون کدنویسی  به  یونیتی  کد  بدید بهصرت   ویژوال
http://s3.picofile.com/file/82030796...Maker.zip.html


اضافه کردن سیستم امتیاز  دادن به کاربر در یونیتی
http://s3.picofile.com/file/82028655...ystem.rar.html

ساده ترین روش برای اضافه کردن سیستم  قفل گزاری  برای   مراحل
مراحل به تررتیب  رد کردن توسط  پلیر   باز       میشن
http://s6.picofile.com/file/82030862...ystem.rar.html

----------


## s.a.s.a.n

سلام . ممنون از پست های مفید . من چند تا سوال تو بخش بازی در مورد unity پرسیدم که ماشالا هیشکی جواب نداده . ممکنه شما کمک کنید ؟

----------


## forumpouya

سلام واقعا آموزش ها حرفه ای بود خسته نباشید
فقط اگه میشه در خصوص بازی های 2 بعدی بیشتر بپردازید
چون برای ما مبتدی ها مبحث 3 بعدی خیلی سنگینه

----------


## asajadi84

نمیخوام اسپم بدم... یعنی خودم توی یه انجمن دیگه فقط دارم میگم اسپم ندین اسپم ندین :لبخند گشاده!: ...

ولی این تاپیک شاهکاره...  :تشویق: 

واقعا نمیشد فقط با تشکر کردن از پست ها این رو گفت  :تشویق: 

موفق باشید  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## mortezaemadi110

سلام لینک دانلود ای نرم افزار شهر سازی رو میخوام هر جا رفتم فقط نسخه دمو بود

----------


## moji212

سلام، شما که آموزش ورد کمپسر رو گذاشتید فایلشم واسه دانلود بزارید خب منی که تازه کارم چطوری برم 45 دلار بدم و از یونیتی بخرمش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 توی تمام سایت های فارسی رو هم گشتم هیچ جا همچین چیزی پیدا نکردم، مرسی

----------


## mobinzohourian

سلام عیکم. ممنون از زحمات گرانقدرتان... . فقط همینو می تونم بگ م که خیلی باحالید!!!
اگه می شه لطفا لینک دانلود نرم افزار های زیرو یزارید.
world composser و  terrain composser
بازم ممنون.

----------


## moji212

یعنی تاپیک به این بزرگی زدید و نوشتین آموزش ولی هیچکس نیست که بعد یک ماه یه جوال کوچیکی بم بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من world composser رو میخوام باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   لینکهای دانلودی که گذاشتید خرابن

لطفا خواهشا حتما پاسخ بدید، مرسی

----------


## syntiberium

> یعنی تاپیک به این بزرگی زدید و نوشتین آموزش ولی هیچکس نیست که بعد یک ماه یه جوال کوچیکی بم بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> من world composser رو میخوام باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   لینکهای دانلودی که گذاشتید خرابن
> 
> لطفا خواهشا حتما پاسخ بدید، مرسی


این تاپیک مال 6 ماه پیش هست و کاربری که ایجادش کرده از 3 ماه پیش تا الان  توی سایت وارد نشده . این جور چیز هایی هم که شما می خواهید فعالیت warez  محسوب می شه که توی سایت برنامه نویس غیر قانونیه . شما توی سایت *cgpersia*.com ثبت نام کن بعد می تونی توش از اینجور چیز ها سرچ کنی .

----------


## amirhamzh

کارت بیست لایک
خیلی عالی بود آموزش ها
توی نت هرچی گشتم یک چنین آموزشی رایگان پیدا نکردم عالی بود

----------


## moji212

سلام دوست عزیز، اول از همه واقعا بخاطر پست های زیبات و آموزشهای جامعت ممنونم چون من تا الان فقط با آموزش های شماست که جلو رفتم، 
اما یه گله دارم اونم اینه که شما از پکیجهایی استفاده میکنید که من هرچی میگردم پیداشون نمیکنم کثلا برای دانلود ورد کمپوسر حدودا دو روز کامل تو نت گشتم تا تونستم پیداش کنم و دانلودش کنم و الان رسدیدم به اون بخش از آموزشتون که نیاز دارم به terrian composer_Example و متاسفانه هر چی میگردم اینم نیست، اگر ممکنه لینک دانلودشو واسم بفرستید تا بتونم ازش استفاده کنم، مرسی.
یه خواهش دیگه هم دارم ازتون استاد:    اگر ممکنه تمام پکیج هایی رو که دارید یه جایی آپلود کنید تا غیر از من هم تمام دوستانی که نیاز دارند به راحتی دسترسی داشته باشند، مرسی از شما استاد گرانقدر و واقعا دستتون بابت آموزشهای زیباتون دردنکنه. ایمیل من : mojtaba.mir.mm@gmail.com

----------


## samirhm

سلام دوستان
ببخشید در این ویدئو های اموزشی از asset های پیشفرض یونیتی استفاده میشه ، اما یونیتی من این asset های پیشفرض رو نداره !
کسی نمیدونه من این asset هارو باید از کجا دانلود کنم و در کجا بریزم ؟
نسخه یونیتی : 5.3.3 f1

----------


## 0habib0

سلام. خسته نبشید . من از برنامه نویسی خوشم میاد و میخوام که برنامه نویس و بازی ساز حرفه ای بشوم. از برنامه یونیتی استفاده کردم فقط اینکه یک جا گیر کردم. میشه کمکم کنید؟           وقتی playرو میزنم مینویسهall compiler errors have to be fixed befor you can play mode  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  خیلی ممنون میشم کمکم کنید. :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## syntiberium

> سلام. خسته نبشید . من از برنامه نویسی خوشم میاد و میخوام که برنامه نویس و بازی ساز حرفه ای بشوم. از برنامه یونیتی استفاده کردم فقط اینکه یک جا گیر کردم. میشه کمکم کنید؟           وقتی playرو میزنم مینویسهall compiler errors have to be fixed befor you can play mode  خیلی ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.


این تاپیک جای پرسیدن این سوالا نیست . دفعه ی بعد تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید قوانین رو هم مطالعه کنید.
وقتی داخل کد هایی که نوشتید خطا باشه نمی تونید بازی رو اجرا کنید . باید از داخل پنجره ی console ببینید خطاش چیه روش دابل کلیک کنید و درستش کنید .

----------


## jeyyed

اولش تشکر از لطف شما بابت اموزش ها 
یونیتی مرجع کاملی سراغ دارید معرفی کنید ؟

----------


## Elite468

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: مرسی مرسی مرسی :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## Hamishebahar

سلام.
نامردی بود از اینهمه اموزش استفاده کنم و شخصاً ازتون تشکر نکنم بابت این اموزش.
ممنون  از وقتی که گذاشتی و اموزش ها رو رایگان گذاشتی دوست عزیز و واقعاً هم  ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدی.... من دقیقاً نیاز داشتم که با محیط یونیتی و کار  باهاش اشنا بشم با همون توضیحات کمی که دادی برام کافی بود... مرسی

----------


## m.e.1380

سلام.
آموزش بسیار مفیدی بود . واقعا از شما متشکرم.

فقط میخواستم بگم میشه لینک دانلود پکیج  UnityCar pro را قرار بدین.

----------


## mehrab800

بابا دمت گرم ما تا تو رو داریم غم نداریم.
من یک سوال داشتم من یک آموزش انگلیسی رو دارم می بینم همه کار درسته فقط اون توی کامپننت هاش کامپوننت matchingItn و flowing رو داره که برای ساخت بازی لازمه.
لطفا بچین چجوری  اضافه کنم؟؟
همچنین ممکنه با علط املایی نوشته باشم.

----------


## mehrab800

> یعنی تاپیک به این بزرگی زدید و نوشتین آموزش ولی هیچکس نیست که بعد یک ماه یه جوال کوچیکی بم بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> من world composser رو میخوام باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   لینکهای دانلودی که گذاشتید خرابن
> 
> لطفا خواهشا حتما پاسخ بدید، مرسی


سلام دوست عزیر توی ایت سایت هستش فقط بگم اول توضیحات رو بخون.
http://prolearning.ir/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D...orld-composer/

 :قلب:

----------


## javadnaseri

سلام ممنون بابت زحماتتون ولی خیییییلی بد توضیح میدید انقدر ماوس رو به سرعت و الکی حرکت ندید
خشک حرف نزنید....

----------


## yusofadibmanesh

خسته نباشید.خوب بود !






آموزش یونیتی به ربان فارسی

----------


## hiddendanger

با سلام . ممنون از مطالب خوبتون. میشه لینک دانلود یونیتی کم حجم رو بزارید؟

----------


## MAHDIALAHANA

QUOTE=AliyerEdon;2246929]به نام خداوند بخشنده و مهربان


یک  دنیا سپاساز زحماتت
خسته نباشی داداش گلم موفق باشی


آموزش های کوتاه و کاربردی


آموزش تنظیم کردن اندروید  خروجی گرفتن با یونیتی  دادن مسیر  sdk و تنظیمات مربوط به خروجی   اندروید
http://s6.picofile.com/file/82029227...ifest.mp4.html


آموزش  تنظیم  کردن  مانیفست برای دادن دسترسی به  قابلیت های   اندروید
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81976967...est_1.xml.html


اینم خود Sdk کانفیگ شده کافیه  فقط jdk32-64 رو برای یونیتی  32-64  نصب  کنید و مسیر این پوشه رو به یونیتی   بدید  بدون هیچ ایرادی  خروجی    بگیرید
http://s3.picofile.com/file/82014528...d_sdk.zip.html


آموزش  کار با   پلیر میپر  PlayMaker
بدون کدنویسی  به  یونیتی  کد  بدید بهصرت   ویژوال
http://s3.picofile.com/file/82030796...Maker.zip.html


اضافه کردن سیستم امتیاز  دادن به کاربر در یونیتی
http://s3.picofile.com/file/82028655...ystem.rar.html

ساده ترین روش برای اضافه کردن سیستم  قفل گزاری  برای   مراحل
مراحل به تررتیب  رد کردن توسط  پلیر   باز       میشن
http://s6.picofile.com/file/82030862...ystem.rar.html[/QUOTE]

----------


## Ghasem.Kh

با سلام.من تازه ثبت نام کردم و تازه کار هستم و میخوام برنامه نویسی اندروید رو یاد بگیرم
این آموزش ها به نظر عالی میان.ولی سروری که در اون آپلود کردید اصلا خوب نیست و سرعت خوبی نداره و حتی قابلیت ادامه دانلود نداره،به علاوه حجم بعضیاشون زیاده و نمیتونم همین لحظه دانلود کنم.
میخواستم اگه میشه در یک سرور دیگه آپلودشون کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## VE2016

سلام 
با تشکر از لینک های خوبتون،ولی من یه مشکلی دارم گفتم شاید شما بتونید منو راهنمایی کنید:
مشکل من ارسال اطلاعات و پارامترهام در Unity بر روی پورت سریال کامپیوتر هست (232)،شما میتونید منو راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## mehrdadass1381@gmail.com

سلام دمت گرم 
لطفا ساخت بازی آنلاین دریونیتی از صفر تا صد رو آموزش بدیم لطفا ممنون

----------


## shahab.mm

سلام لطفا لینک دانلود نرم افزار CityScape AutoDeskرو قرار بدید.نسخه ای که آموزش داده شده

----------

